
Always Be Closing: The Tale of a Go Resource Leak - junke
https://medium.com/square-corner-blog/always-be-closing-3d5fda0e00da
======
junke
> One is that Go’s conventions around not ignoring returned errors and cleanup
> functions exist for good reason and should not be casually ignored.

Murhpy's law. People are generally unreliable to ensure and maintain this kind
of consistency. If every call to "A" requires a call to "B", try to offer an
abstraction (sorry, bad choice of words)... a _pragmatic way_ to deal with the
whole "AB" thing as a single step, especially if you can do it in the same
lexical scope (RAII, try-with, etc.).

